# Help with ride up Rabbit Ears Pass



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Will be in Steamboat Springs over the 4th and want to ride up Rabbit Ears pass. This winter a local told me I would need a triple chain ring to make it all the way. I'm told it's about a 7% grade and 6-7 miles long. I've got a double and could change the cassette a bit but still want to give it a shot. For background I'm 58, in reasonably good shape and ride about 125 miles a week. But I'm from the Midwest and it is really flat here so a 6 mile 7% grade will be new to me. Was he pulling my leg or am I looking at too much for a flatlander. Thanks.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

megmarc said:


> .........This winter a local told me I would need a triple chain ring to make it all the way. I'm told it's about a 7% grade and 6-7 miles long. I've got a double and could change the cassette a bit but still want to give it a shot. For background I'm 58, in reasonably good shape and ride about 125 miles a week. But I'm from the Midwest and it is really flat here so a 6 mile 7% grade will be new to me. Was he pulling my leg or am I looking at too much for a flatlander..


I'll have my 62nd birthday while on my 7th tour in Colorado this summer. First time up Rabbit Ears was 2004 with a 50/34 compact and a 11-25 cassette. Second time was 2007 with a 50/34 compact and a 11-27 cassette.

My mileage is almost identical to yours. I weigh about 165 in the summer.

In my opinion, you don't need a triple. However if you weigh substantially more and ride very casually (slowly) while at home, you should consider it.

I've found riding on the flats in Texas wind more than makes up for lack of mountains to climb.

One more thing. If you just ride out of Steamboat and climb the pass, it is much different that climbing a similar pass after 50-80 miles of riding which happens in the summer tours. I just don't think you'll have any problem at all.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

megmarc said:


> Will be in Steamboat Springs over the 4th and want to ride up Rabbit Ears pass. This winter a local told me I would need a triple chain ring to make it all the way. I'm told it's about a 7% grade and 6-7 miles long. I've got a double and could change the cassette a bit but still want to give it a shot. For background I'm 58, in reasonably good shape and ride about 125 miles a week. But I'm from the Midwest and it is really flat here so a 6 mile 7% grade will be new to me. Was he pulling my leg or am I looking at too much for a flatlander. Thanks.


You shouldn't need a triple. I'm 43 and in decent shape, but I don't race or anything. I've ridden both sides (coming from Steamboat is steeper). My lowest gear is a 39x26. There is a false summit that is a bit demoralizing, but it's really not all that bad of a climb.


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. That is exactly what I needed and wanted to hear. Thanks for the advice and the cassette info. That helps a bunch. Looking forward to it.


----------

